# First round of Clomid 25g



## Cathykc (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All, 
Started my first round of Clomid today (25G). We have been trying for over a year now so we went for all the tests and everything came back normal. (DH has slightly love sperm motility). They said go away for another 6 months and "relax". Two months later I rang them and said I cant wait, I need to be proactive and feel like I’m at least trying. So my Dr (who is terrible) has me now on 25G for the next few months. She is not monitoring this or anything. Is this something I should be worried about?
I ovulate like clockwork apparently, so will this have any effect on me? 

Also I read online that you need pre-seed with this? 
Thank you all,


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Cathy and welcome.

25mg is a very low dose so I wouldn't worry too much about not being monitored.  If you have any signs of over stimulation then stop taking it and go to hospital.  I do know someone who was very ill on 50mg and she was put down to 25 with no ill effects.

I'm on 100mg and had both tracking scans and blood tests.  As you say you ovulated on your own fine already I guess they are just trying to improve your egg quality with a low dose (although if there is a problem with the sperm then this will be no help at all, do you have him on a male conception vitamin?).  If you can get scans and bloods then all the better, so do ask if you can.

Clomid can dry up your mucus membranes so some ladies do fine preseed or similar useful.  Personally since taking clomid (I'm on cycle 4) I've had if anything more CM than usual, so it may be a case of wait and see how your body reacts to it.


----------

